
A List of Free Networking courses that offer free certification - geeklord
https://www.helpmegeek.com/free-network-certifications-and-courses/
======
12bits
Cisco Devnet has tons of free resources now, I was just using CML2 to build
and test typologies. I would be cautious looking at old Cisco content if you
do plan to get CCNA/NP/IE level certs since the whole curriculums changed in
Feb2020.

Regardless thank you for sharing these links the Fortinet one looks
intriguing, esp being on furlough I got enough time on hand.

------
shadowmore
On a tangential topic, do respectable online certifications for product
management exist?

Plenty of Udemy courses and the like, but nothing I've found with
certification.

Is certification generally reserved for specific technical skills like
networking, security, cloud infrastructure, etc.?

~~~
geeklord
Actually with Project management the case is a bit different. There is a
central body called "Project management institute". They have a selected
number of certification options that are recognized globally. You can
defnitely attend free courses but only PMI can certify you to be certified
Project Management Professional.

~~~
tanzbaer
He said product management, not project.

~~~
asdf21
Then Udacity nano-degree is probably best imo.

------
MattGaiser
Can anyone comment on which (if any) of these are respected in industry?

~~~
downerending
To me, anything is better than nothing. At the same time, I'd expect that if
you put a cert like this on your resume, you can speak knowledgeably about
something the cert might cover. (e.g., What's a netmask for? What happens if
you get it wrong?)

~~~
downerending
Perhaps I could add that I know little about most of the world's
certifications. For example, people from other countries show up with various
degrees, sometimes expecting that I'll know about their (to them) famous or
even top school. I often don't. (Sorry.) But I generally take them at their
word, especially after confirming with some modest probing.

------
aripickar
The only point of certification is signaling. Right now there is only 1 (Ga
Tech's OMSCS) online program that would be a positive signal. On the other
hand, including an online certification in most resumes would probably be a
negative signal, especially an unknown one.

~~~
BoysenberryPi
Disclaimer: I work as a dev without a college degree so I'm a biased towards
the side of alternative credentials.

I would love to hear other opinions on this subject. Everyone seems to have a
different take on adding certificates and online courses to your resume.

Personally, I would see any sort of online course or certification positively
as it shows you are learning. Whether or not you can back it up when you get
it for an interview is a different matter entirely but having traditional
BS/MS doesn't bypass that hurdle either.

~~~
seangrogg
Although I do have a college degree (though not in CS), I do feel that adding
unessential certificates "in lieu of" education works against you. It just
highlights the fact that you believe credentials are important (otherwise why
did you invest in them) but you still avoided one of the most recognized
credentials that exists. If you have extensive work experience this may flip,
though (I've been busy working, so while I couldn't go back to college I could
invest in meaningful credentials).

Additionally, it's difficult to surmise how certain credentials are viewed. I
graduated from a tech bootcamp (i.e. hundreds of hours of instruction) and it
weighed negatively on my resume in most cases (and when it was positive it was
largely from other graduates, giving it more of a "club" credential vibe than
an actual value signal).

In either case, I'd never recommend against obtaining a credential (even if
it's not going to go on a resume) as the subject matter will likely be useful.
Just be sure to only try to apply a credential when it's relevant, not as an
educational stand-in.

